# Editing your own posts has been re-enabled



## Jaguar

editing your own posts has been re-enabled, though anyone found to be abusing this feature (removing warned posts, etc.) will be banned from the forum.


----------



## lilspaz68

Jaguar said:


> editing your own posts has been re-enabled, though anyone found to be abusing this feature (removing warned posts, etc.) will be banned from the forum.


Wheeee!! I missed this!!


----------



## Kiko

Yeah, we are sorry, we only wanted t make it so they could not be edited past a certain amount of time, but the forums software needs to be updated first before we can do that.

Now with 3 admins things have been going so much smoother.


----------



## lilspaz68

Kiko said:


> Yeah, we are sorry, we only wanted t make it so they could not be edited past a certain amount of time, but the forums software needs to be updated first before we can do that.
> 
> Now with 3 admins things have been going so much smoother.


I prefer being able to edit threads, without time limits...If people abuse it, then they should be smacked down, but the majority of people don't.


----------



## Jaguar

lilspaz68 said:


> Kiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we are sorry, we only wanted t make it so they could not be edited past a certain amount of time, but the forums software needs to be updated first before we can do that.
> 
> Now with 3 admins things have been going so much smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer being able to edit threads, without time limits...If people abuse it, then they should be smacked down, but the majority of people don't.
Click to expand...

yeah... couldn't justify taking it away from everyone just because of a few rotten eggs.


----------



## sorraia

Is it possible to take away the privilege from just selected individuals? If so, that may be an option for those who abuse it. 
Otherwise, great thing to have! There have been a couple times where I've hit "post" then realized there was something I forgot to include, or had a few typos, etc.


----------



## Jaguar

unfortunately, not with this incredibly outdated and feature-lacking forum software.


----------



## hollyleaf123

*hi rat forum!*

Can anyone help me with taming my rats, before it is too late! Also, I recommend giving your rat cheerios- mine love them!


----------

